# Word 2010 EMail Merge not workin'



## QEDDave (May 5, 2011)

Hello,

- outlook is set as the default mailer and that goes
- I follow the word mail merge wizard and the doc looks OK (I've used this before to merge to email and to a printer)
- When I do the final merge, she steps through without any errors but nothing is sent and nothing is in the Outlook as sent or pending

Any ideas??

DC


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Cross-posted at:
Mail Merge to Email goes thru wizard but doesn't email - Microsoft Answers
and:
Mail Merge won't email

For cross-posting etiquette, please read: A message to forum cross posters | Excelguru.ca


----------



## QEDDave (May 5, 2011)

Gotchya about the cross-posting ... thought they were separate threads and I should reply to each as they were on different site.s

Sorry about that


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Cross-posting's fine - just provide links on each site so their contributors don't waste time reinventing the wheel.


----------

